# Was ist das für ein Kabel?



## Tig3r_Plays (19. Dezember 2015)

*Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Ich habe vor ein PC zusammenzubauen aber ich weiß nicht was das für ein Kabel am Gehäuse ist..
Ich weiß nicht in was für ein Thema das hier gehört?
Naja Schonmal danke für jegliche Hilfe

Mfg Tig3r


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Das dürfte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Lüfteranschluß sein in der einfachsten Ausführung ( kein PWM oder Tachosignal ). Könnte wohl von einer Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses kommen wo man mit einem Kanal2 Lüfter betreiben kann


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Das issn 3-pol Lüfteradapter... evtl von ner Lüftersteuerung?
Wenn aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Kompatibilität nötig kann mans verwenden, wenn nicht einfach weglassen.


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Ok  wo muss der angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Ja das stimmt beim Gehäuse kann ich einstellen wie stark die Lüfter sich drehen sollen (leicht oder stark)


----------



## Gast20180430 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

das ist ein Verlängerungskabel von einem Gehäuselüfter, der nur über 2 Anschlüsse verfügt.


----------



## Gast20180430 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*



Tig3r_Plays schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt beim Gehäuse kann ich einstellen wie stark die Lüfter sich drehen sollen (leicht oder stark)


aber nicht bei einem 2poligen Anschluss


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Sollte das Gehäuse aber...Enermax iVector Q heißt es


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Klar kann man dort den Lüfter steuern nur man kann kein Drehzahlsignal auslesen um zu sehen wie schnell der dreht. Angeschlossen werden daran einfach die Gehäuselüfter wenn man das will, man könnt edie natürlich auch über das Board mit den entsprechenden Anschlüssen steuern


----------



## Gast20180430 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

das Gehäuse kann es schon möglicherweise, nur halt der Lüfter nicht.
Du brauchst halt schon einen 3poligen.
1x 12V
1x Masse
1x Signal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Njet, braucht man nicht zwingend für eine einfache Regelung. Man kann halt nur nicht drehzahlgesteuert regeln wo ein Tachosignal nötig wäre.


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*

Wie ich das verstanden habe ist dieser 3-Pin an meinem gehäuselüfterkabel angeschlossen. Kann man auch leicht im Foto sehen.


----------



## L0calHorst (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*



MisdaT schrieb:


> das Gehäuse kann es schon möglicherweise, nur halt der Lüfter nicht.
> Du brauchst halt schon einen 3poligen.
> 1x 12V
> 1x Masse
> 1x Signal



Nein brauchst du nicht. Ein Poti manipuliert einfach die Spannung, meist so zwischen 7 und 12 Volt. Abhängig davon ist dann die Drehzahl. Diese kannst du ohne Tachosignal nur nicht auslesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*



Tig3r_Plays schrieb:


> Kann man auch leicht im Foto sehen.


hier ist nicht das Chirurgie Forum und ich heiße nicht Konrad Röntgen . Auf dem Bild sieht man davon quasi nix. Klemm den Lüfter an und gut ist´s wenn du die Steuerung nutzen willst


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Kabel?*



MisdaT schrieb:


> aber nicht bei einem 2poligen Anschluss



Die eingebauten Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse (Corsair Carbide 500R) haben auch nur 2 Adern und nutzen die dritte für die Beleuchtung. Am Gehäuse selbst ist eine 3 Stufige Lüftersteuerung (5V, 7V, 12V) und das funktioniert hervoragend auch mit 2 Adern. Mit einem Drehpotentiometer (wie sie zum Beispiel in dimmbaren Lampen zum Einsatz kommen) wären hier auch Zwischenschritte möglich ... Muss eben nicht immer alles 3 oder 4-Polig sein.


----------

